# Looking at Flashers and need some help



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

DanaM said:


> I see an awful lot of Hummingbirds on e-bay, are they junk or what???
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on the Hummingbirds remember they have only been out one year. But hearing all the talk on Iceshany.com they either love em or hate em. I myself have used Vexilars for a longtime but im getting ready to pull the trigger on a LX5.


----------



## DanaM (Sep 18, 2009)

jnelson said:


> One more thing - can I ask what species/situation you'll be primarily fishing for? Deep water, shallow, weeds, cover, rocks, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joel


Joel the majority of my fishing will be inland lakes, 20 foot or shallower for perch and gills, but I will also be hitting my old stomping grounds for walleye on Little Bay de Noc I've been reading as much as I can on the Vex's and the Marcum and its starting to look like the Marcum is a great unit for the price, and if its made in the USA thats even better
Going to take a ride to the nearest ganders soon and see what they carry otherwise I will have to order vis the internet, any suggestions for reputable internet dealer would be appreciated.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

DanaM said:


> Joel the majority of my fishing will be inland lakes, 20 foot or shallower for perch and gills, but I will also be hitting my old stomping grounds for walleye on Little Bay de Noc I've been reading as much as I can on the Vex's and the Marcum and its starting to look like the Marcum is a great unit for the price, and if its made in the USA thats even better
> Going to take a ride to the nearest ganders soon and see what they carry otherwise I will have to order vis the internet, *any suggestions for reputable internet dealer would be appreciated.*




here's a site they look to be located somewhere in the Great Lakes Region.
http://www.walleyetacklestore.com/maflandunca.html

I bought mine at Fishing Pro Store Products but they say on their site they went out of business


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

DanaM said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a flasher for ice fishing but after looking at all variety I'm a little bewildered. Would like to hear some opinions on the different makes and models such as Vexilar, Marcum, Hummingbird etc I'm not looking for the most expensive but one that is reliable, fairly simple and has quality features. No arguing eh


marcum lx5 is what i use and i love it
got it on sale
if you get one you will be very happy
good luck


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

DanaM said:


> any suggestions for reputable internet dealer would be appreciated.


www.reedssports.com is a good place for ice gear.


----------



## DanaM (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I bought the Marcum LX-5 from reeds for $449 with free shipping, good price and looks like a quality unit, now I need some ice!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

sweet, have fun with your new flasher!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

RDS-1025 said:


> www.reedssports.com is a good place for ice gear.


That's where I ordered my LX 5. They seem to run a lot of sales and free shipping offers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

good price for that unit well done. I am happy with my VX-1 and I know you will be happy with that unit.......enjoy. All we need now is ice !!!


----------

